# The Norwegian Chamber Orchestra



## Krisena

Vigorous, virtuose and vivacious. Rarely can you describe an ensemble so accurately with these words. I've been to their concerts more than a few times now, and I always walk out of the concert hall flabbergasted by the sheer musicality, persuasiveness and power of their performances, and therefore I feel I have to do some PR for them here.

Here's a video of their performance of Janáček's second string quartet arranged for chamber orchestra by none other than the concert master Terje Tønnesen himself. I was at this exact concert, but you can't see me among the audience unfortunately. After this, they proceeded with a performance of the Goldberg Variations arranged for chamber orchestra and jazz trio. Awesome.






Anybody else have any experience with them? Care to share it?


----------



## Aksel

Oh, that Terje Tønnesen. A fascinating man to say the least.

I actually had plans to go to that concert, but ended up not going.
But they were playing when the Norwegian National Opera did Haydn's L'isola disabitata, and they were very good. And I have some of the recordings they've done with Andsnes.


----------

